# Are there muskies in the ohio river



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I have read about several tributaries of the Ohio River having muskies. The Ohio must have them too and probably some monsters. Does anyone have a musky story to share? Maybe the state record is in the Ohio


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

A Few Years Back My Wife Caught One Casting A White Curley Tail Jig. Thought She Had Hooked Into A Gar At First. Did Not Measure It . Must Have Been About 35 Inches.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

i have caught some in the ohio but they were small. the small streams and rivers that come in to the ohio r better. i have caught bigger ones in them. state record i really doubt it in the ohio river. its in a lake. ive seen 50 + inchs come from salt fork.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Last fall fishing at greenup dam we were trolling for stripers an my partner cougth a 29in. ski on a crank bait.We had another fish follow the bait to the boat. That being said those two fish were the only muskies I have ever seen in the ohio river.I troll all the time so I think I would catch one by accident every so often if there was any decent population.I don`t get up stream of greenup much so maybe up stream there are some fish? It wouldn`t surprise me if most the muskie fisherman were tight lipped about the fish on the ohio river.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

caught only my 2nd in 30+yrs of fishing the ohio an some of it tribs  
1st one was caught in a small trib about 1/4mile from the mouth on a rebel crawdad chart an orange it was about 30'' an that was 15yrs or so//last was caught about a month or 2 ago on a white 3'' twister/1/8 oz head in the main channel at a creek mouth it was just a baby 17'' or so  
twister


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone, it doesn't sound too promising. Fisharder, you would think that you would catch some once in a while but I'll bet a bigger musky in the Ohio is used to eating big baits, skipjacks and gizzard shad.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

i doubt theres much muskie action on the ohio to be tight lipped about. doubt anyone targets them.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

We have seen them skying out of the water during early spring below greenup. They follow the huge schools of shad.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

that would be fun to be in the right place at the right time (with a 1 foot glide bait or walk the dog, type lure ready to cast!)


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

A friend of the family hooked what he said was a KY state record in the Licking River (he is an experienced big musky fisherman). If that is the case there have to be a few state records swimming in the Ohio but it might take a long time to hook even a smaller one.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

actually have one on the wall from the pike island pool. caught it on a berkley power worm in a bass tourn. a few years ago.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I have seen them numerous times on the Ohio River but I am yet to catch them. Most of the time I see them in creek mouths near timber and usually in the spring. I don't know if they are spawning during then or what but they have zero interest for any bait, live or artificial. The ones I have seen are usually pretty big too.


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Look at this one that came from the Muskingum at Devola - free access to the Ohio (no dams) from there.

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061012/SPORTS/610120308


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the one i had mounted went 43 inches. it was my first sizable musky, and my first and only from the river. i spotted it crusing and pitched a plastic worm to it and just swam it past him. he followed it all the way back to the boat till he ate it. what a fight on a 10 lb. spinning out fit that was!!! i have caught bigger ones from salt fork in the spring since, but being a bass fisherman trying to win a tourn. they just kinda eat up valuable time... not that i'm complaining about a good fight... but when your not equiped for 'em, those $15 lucky craft crankbaits get really expesive


----------

